# Audio problem



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Ever since the last update, whenever I first turn my 942 on there's no sound. I have to reset/unplug it for the sound to work.

Anyone else?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Haven't had this problem on either of my 942s


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

LJR-

If you change channels do it get audio again? What if you start a recorded show from your DVR list? 

How about it you press PIP and then SWAP, does that get you sound?

Thanks


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> LJR-
> 
> If you change channels do it get audio again? What if you start a recorded show from your DVR list?
> 
> ...


No, the only way I get sound is to reboot it.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, try not turning it off and let it standby and see if when you use it after it has audio.


----------

